# Sage BE - Breaking for parts



## PeteRobo (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a 3 year old Sage Barista Express that has just given up on me. I think the fault is in the water pump or the solenoid but not sure. The steam seemed to be leaking into the internals of the machine rather than out of the wand, but now it wont respond to any of the espresso buttons or wand dial. The grinder still works perfectly.

I looked into repairs but I was looking to upgrade anyway and so have taken the opportunity.

I am therefore wondering if anyone wants to make me an offer for the Sage machine, either for parts or to try and repair?

I am in Ilkley, West Yorkshire so it would need to be someone local as I don't think I can get out to post given the wider circumstances. Equally, if someone is keen but not local I can hold on to it until we return to more normal times.

thanks

Pete


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

If you end up getting no offers, i will buy the portafilter off you.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> If you end up getting no offers, i will buy the portafilter off you.


 Damn you're quick! Sage told me they are getting them back in but not sure when due to the current situation. When I go to get one I'll message you, give you the option. I'll then take them both to get modified and send you one. Hoping it'll be about £45 all in

Of course that could be months away unfortunately.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Damn you're quick! Sage told me they are getting them back in but not sure when due to the current situation. When I go to get one I'll message you, give you the option. I'll then take them both to get modified and send you one. Hoping it'll be about £45 all in
> 
> Of course that could be months away unfortunately.


 That would be cool, thanks ?


----------

